# [OT] Wie alt sind Gentoo User?

## makukasutota

Hallo,

wie alt seit ihr? Ich bin 14.

mfg,

  marc

----------

## goom

Ich bin 19 Jahre alt, werde das aber nicht bleiben... hoffe ich.

----------

## thorstend

hallo bin 21. Was 14 Jahre ziemlich jung oder für ein gentoo.

----------

## makukasutota

 *thorstend wrote:*   

> hallo bin 21. Was 14 Jahre ziemlich jung oder für ein gentoo.

 

Geht eigentlich. Ich komm zumindest super mit Gentoo klar.

----------

## thorstend

das ist denke ich das wichtigste egal wie alt das man ist.  :Smile: 

----------

## canibuz

23

----------

## amne

 *canibuz wrote:*   

> 23

 

Illuminat!   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## tacki

*amne anschliess*

----------

## amne

Btw: Ich bin 26, bevor sich noch mehr 23jährige mir anschliessen. Konnte es nur wieder mal nicht lassen, irgendwas sinnbefreites zum Thema abzugeben.

----------

## Fibbs

Einen schönen guten Morgen allerseits.

Ich bin 24 Jährchen als. Jaja, die Zeit vergeht  :Wink: 

----------

## MrTom

Bin 32 Bit  :Wink: 

Hoffentlich dauert da das Upgrade auf 64 Bit noch eine ganze Zeit  :Wink: 

----------

## ketjow

 *makukasutota wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> wie alt seit ihr? Ich bin 14.

 

Respekt! Nicht schlecht, ich habe erst mit 16 angefangen. und das vor 3 Jahren..

----------

## Mr.Big

Ach Du Scheisse, da genieße ich ja mit meinen fast 40 Jährchen ja schon fast "Altersschutz".   :Laughing: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *Mr.Big wrote:*   

> Ach Du Scheisse, da genieße ich ja mit meinen fast 40 Jährchen ja schon fast "Altersschutz".  

 

Nicht nur das, du bist mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit auch mit grossem Abstand der Größte  :Wink: 

/me ist 23 ...

----------

## boris64

ein komplettes vierteljahrhundert.

----------

## NoiZe_DJ

Ich bin 21, also noch relativ jung und knackig  :Wink: 

----------

## Kleini

Tja, ich gehöre auch zu den Anfang 20ern, 21 um genau zu sein.

Aber fühlen tu ich mich eher zu der 11-20 Kategorie als zur 21-30  :Very Happy:  !

----------

## goom

 *amne wrote:*   

>  *canibuz wrote:*   23 
> 
> Illuminat!  

 

Fragt sich nur wie lange noch   :Wink: 

----------

## Mr.Big

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nicht nur das, du bist mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit auch mit grossem Abstand der Größte 
> 
> /me ist 23 ...

 

Ach was solls, "wahre Größe" kommt eh von innen !

 :Laughing: 

----------

## sOuLjA

bin 22  :Smile: 

----------

## Realmaker

Gehöre auch zu den ganz jungen: 15  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## SnorreDev

Wow gibts hier viele junge User.

Ich sortier mich mal in der mitte ein, mit hang zur Rente  :Wink: 

Bin 26

----------

## derFrank

Wenn ich mir diesen Poll hier ansehe komme ich mir mit meinen 22 Jahren so extrem durchschnittlich vor

----------

## spitzwegerich

bin 24.

Derartige threads halten sich oft sehr lange, drum wäre es vielleicht geschickt gewesen nach dem Geburtsjahr (konstant) anstatt des Alters (variabel) zu fragen.

Ausserdem muss ich immer nachdenken wie alt ich gerade bin, mein Geburtsjahr hab ich hingegen immer präsent!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## meyerm

 *derFrank wrote:*   

> Wenn ich mir diesen Poll hier ansehe komme ich mir mit meinen 22 Jahren so extrem durchschnittlich vor

 

Glaub' mir, das ist gut so. Nachdem ich jetzt schon eine Zeit lang an der Uni fuer die Erstsemester zustaendig bin sehe ich staendig soo junge Menschen um mich und fuehle mich dadurch viel aelter als ich wahrscheinlich bin (ich bin zwar erst 23, aber der Unterschied macht's  :Wink:  ). Richtig deprimierend...   :Laughing: 

----------

## ian!

Von 1979 und somit momentan 24 Lenze jung...

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ich bin 1983 geboren, also jetzt bin ich 21

----------

## lolli78

 *MrTom wrote:*   

> Bin 32 Bit 
> 
> Hoffentlich dauert da das Upgrade auf 64 Bit noch eine ganze Zeit 

 

windows 95 kann alles - wegen der 32 bit.

klar, wenn ich 32 bit getrunken habe, denke ich auch, ich könnte alles...   :Laughing: 

(stand auf einem poster, das an der türe zum server-raum meiner zivi-stelle hing. woher es kommt, weiss ich nicht)

was windows wohl meint, was es alles kann, wenn es mal 64 bits bekommt?

hat eigentlich jemand von euch schonmal ein "byte" in einer kneipe bestellt?

lorenz.

----------

## LenDa

Hi

ich bin 27...

----------

## zerwas

Ahoi,

in fast zwei Wochen 18.

----------

## MrTom

 *lolli78 wrote:*   

> hat eigentlich jemand von euch schonmal ein "byte" in einer kneipe bestellt?

 Nein. Aber 8 Bit bestellt und dafür einen Rausch bekommen  :Wink: 

Somit sind 8 Bit nicht 1 Byte, sondern 8 Bit = 1 R (Rausch).

16 Bit = 2 R = 1 VR (Vollrausch)

32 Bit = 4 R = 2 VR = 1 AVG (Alkoholvergiftung)

Bei 64 Bit kommt bei mir immer segmentation fault ?!?!?

----------

## Deever

 *MrTom wrote:*   

> Bei 64 Bit kommt bei mir immer segmentation fault ?!?!?

 

"Immer"? Wohl eher nur einmal, was?  :Wink: 

Ich bin 21.

Gruß,

devLast edited by Deever on Sun Apr 04, 2004 9:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## RealGeizt

letzten monat den 2er vorne dran erhalten...mehr oder minder glücklich damit  :Smile: 

----------

## SnorreDev

Ab dem 18. bringts doch sowieso nix mehr. Eigentlich kann man dann aufhoeren zu zaehlen.

Man darf Auto fahren, kommt in Discotheken und sonstige Schuppen rein, und muss nicht mehr auf die Eltern hoeren.

----------

## Inte

 *lolli78 wrote:*   

> hat eigentlich jemand von euch schonmal ein "byte" in einer kneipe bestellt?

 

Na ja, kein "byte" bestellt, aber fast ein Baud getrunken. (>= 11 Bit / Stunde)  :Wink: 

Gruß, Inte.

PS.: Baumonat/jahr Mai '79

----------

## dakjo

24 Baujahr 1979

----------

## siliconburner

hättet ihr nich vor ner woche fragen können???  da war ich noch junge 29. und nun  :Sad: 

----------

## detlef

werde in 8,5 Jahren 40. *grusel*

----------

## HotteX

ich bin 25   :Wink: 

----------

## cng

1971, was für ein jahr   :Wink: 

----------

## SEth|

ich bin 19.

----------

## daff

Später 1983-Jahrgang, also noch 20  :Smile: 

----------

## himpierre

Ich trete mal der Altherrenmannschaft bei. 38.

----------

## UTgamer

Zu Altherrenmanschaft zähle ich mich noch nicht mit 35, so als Techno-Freak und Computer Spieler.

----------

## virtual.adept

 *MrTom wrote:*   

> Bin 32 Bit 
> 
> Hoffentlich dauert da das Upgrade auf 64 Bit noch eine ganze Zeit 

 

Naja, da kann man ja ziemlich konstant sagen das es nochmal 32 Bit dauern wird, fraglich ist nur wie der Umstieg subjektiv wahrgenommen wird  :Wink: .

ich zähl übrigens mit meinen 27 Lenzen auch zum Mittelfeld, zumindest wenn ich mir das bisherige Ergebniss so anschaue  :Razz: .

Sacha

----------

## sethleon

bin 18 (1985)  :Wink: 

----------

## mundus

 *sethleon wrote:*   

> bin 18 (1985)

 

so ähnlich... 

bin 19 (1985)

----------

## chino_

Naja, 20. Ist auch nix dolles. :)

----------

## bronic

bin vor kurzem 27 geworden  :Sad: 

----------

## syncmaster

hi,

ich schließe mich den Illuminaten an, mit meinen 23 Jahren.   :Cool: 

----------

## phate

Tachchen, bin 16  :Shocked: 

In 5 Monaten dann etwa 17 ...

Beschaeftige mich seit etwa halben Jahr mit Linux, aber erst seit etwa einem Monat intensiv (gentoo).

----------

## disi

hmm wenn ich so überlege ... das gute alte works und dos   :Very Happy: 

bin baujahr 75 und bald mitten in ner kernelpanic   :Shocked:  dann versuche ich das ganze system neu zu starten und zu patchen ...

mein erster überdimensionaler taschenrechner warn VC-20 was hattet ihr denn so als erstes ?   :Idea: 

----------

## aZZe

Baujahr 1977 und somit knackige 26 Jahre alt, gut aussehend, charmant und zuvorkommend eben so'n richtiger Schwiegersohn Typ *Grriiiiiinnnnnnssss*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## corsair

17 (1986 geb.)

----------

## dark_red

1985 -> 18

----------

## wuschel

Dann will ich mal die Rentner-Fraktion verstärken: 39,3397.

----------

## mrX2001dx

me is 17 (1986)^^

----------

## unix

ich bin seit anfang märz "erwachsen" 

löööl  :Smile: 

stolze 18  :Smile: 

*autofahrengeh*

----------

## noganex

Wah.. lauter alte Saecke hier. *scnr*

Ich moechte mich den Illuminaten anschliessen. Bin zwar erst 18, aber dafuer am 23. Februar geboren.  :Wink: 

----------

## catwisel

Ich gehöre auch zu den älteren 

bin 37 jahre aber noch unerfahren in Gentoo

----------

## amne

 *darktemplaaa wrote:*   

> Baujahr 1977 und somit knackige 26 Jahre alt, gut aussehend, charmant und zuvorkommend eben so'n richtiger Schwiegersohn Typ *Grriiiiiinnnnnnssss*       

 

Hört sich an als ob du hier ne Frau zum heiraten suchst. Rein statistisch sind deine Chancen vermutlich nicht so hoch.

----------

## ForestJump

hab mit 13 mit gentoo angefangen und bin jetzt 14

----------

## cryptosteve

Da bin ich ja mit meinen 31 1/2 Lenzen glatt im oberen Drittel angesiedelt, hmm?

----------

## Ragin

Noch knapp nen Monat 23  :Smile: 

----------

## Wishmaster

Schwups und noch'n 23er!  :Very Happy: 

Bye,

Wishmaster

----------

## schlehmil

im 23ten lebensjahr  :Wink: 

----------

## Ragin

Ich glaube 23 ist hier schon ein Standard  :Smile: 

----------

## Rusef

Tach,

werd in ein paar Tage 16 Jahre jung.

----------

## pixelcatcher

23  :Smile: 

http://www.pixelcatcher.de

----------

## theche

1984  BBiswatching U

----------

## spitzwegerich

 *Steve` wrote:*   

> Da bin ich ja mit meinen 31 1/2 Lenzen glatt im oberen Drittel angesiedelt, hmm?

 

Laut aktuellem Umfrageergebnis sogar im oberen Fünftel.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## zypher

Dann stärken wir doch mal das ältere Semester.

Ich bin 33.

----------

## sven-tek

25   :Exclamation: 

----------

## n0ll4k

1984 --> immo 19

----------

## luchs99

Dann will ich mal die die Grauen Panther stärken: Hippi-Jahrgang 1968 - somit 35 Lenze jung.

----------

## samoht

17 Jahre

Bin 2000 zum Linuxertum übergetreten.  :Wink: 

----------

## l3u

Okay, dann müssen wir eben diesen Thread mal wieder nach oben holen :-) ( https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-495329.html )

----------

## think4urs11

dann will ich mal auch nicht so sein - in 6 Jahren bin ich die die Antwort auf die Frage nach "dem Leben, dem Universum und dem ganzen Rest".

Oder anders ausgedrückt der olle Knochen unter den deutschen Mods  :Wink: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Okay, dann müssen wir eben diesen Thread mal wieder nach oben holen  ( https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-495329.html )

 

Die Leute mag ich... erst alte Threads aus der Versenkung holen, dann zweimal posten und zum Schluss doch kein Sterbenswörtchen über das eigene Alter verlieren  :Smile: 

Also Libby, lass mal die Hosen runter  :Laughing: 

Ich bin übrigens Baujahr 77. Momentan also 29 Jahre alt    :Shocked: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## think4urs11

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Die Leute mag ich... erst alte Threads aus der Versenkung holen, dann zweimal posten und zum Schluss doch kein Sterbenswörtchen über das eigene Alter verlieren 

 

so auffe Schnelle würde ich sagen Libby ist noch knapp 2 Monate lang 23  :Wink: 

----------

## ConiKost

19 Jahre alt  :Razz: 

----------

## return13

Also die Jahrhundertsangabe fand ich ja toll... wäre mit 1/5 dabei

----------

## bbgermany

oute ich mich auch mal kurz: diesen monat noch 26...

----------

## b3cks

```
<?php

    $i_age = 21;

    echo (is_numeric($i_age)?$i_age:"undefined");

?>
```

Sorry, morgige Gelassenheit im Büro...   :Wink: 

----------

## nikaya

Mein Alter:43

Bin momentan wohl der älteste,oder hat jemand mehr Lenze auf'm Buckel.  :Smile: 

----------

## l3u

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> so auffe Schnelle würde ich sagen Libby ist noch knapp 2 Monate lang 23

 

Erstaunlich gute Schätzung!

<paranoia>WOHER WEISST DU DAS?!</paranoia> ;-)

----------

## Erdie

Frisch gebackene 41 - Ihr dürft noch gratulieren   :Very Happy: 

Oh Gott, ich zähl zu den ältesten. Welch dramatische Erkenntnis. Aber da kommt Ihr auch noch hin wenn G. Bush nicht noch total ausrastet und den Rest der Welt auslöscht.

-Erdie

P.S. Immerhin habe ich noch mit der 2.0er Kernelserie rumgemacht. Kann das von Euch noch jemand behaupten?

----------

## bbgermany

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> P.S. Immerhin habe ich noch mit der 2.0er Kernelserie rumgemacht. Kann das von Euch noch jemand behaupten?

 

ich, ich, hier, hier, aber nicht mit gentoo  :Wink:  und dabei bin ich nur 26  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Bloodsurfer

Dann schließe ich mich hier mal der Mehrheit an mit meinen 23 Jahren...

----------

## Romses

0x1C

----------

## think4urs11

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Erstaunlich gute Schätzung!
> 
> <paranoia>WOHER WEISST DU DAS?!</paranoia> 

 

och das hat nur ca. 10 Sekunden Google gekostet du strippender Stoiberfanboy  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## l3u

Google is halt nunmal pöhse. Is ja der Hammer, daß auf unserer Abihomepage die Geburtsdaten stehen ... die sollte ich mal löschen ;-)

Edit:

Um HIMMELS WILLEN! Im Google-Cache ist sogar noch die Version von der Behelfs-URL abi2002amschiller.h-workx.de, wo Anfang 2004 mal der Server Probleme gemacht hat ... da hat's natürlich EXTREM viel Effekt, daß ich grad die Geburtsdaten aus der Datenbank gelöscht hab ...

Aber das mit den 10 Sekunden glaub ich dir nicht. Du mußt zumindest vorher noch auf meiner Homepage gewesen sein, um meinen richtigen Namen nachzuschauen. Weil "Libby Geburtsdatum" spuckt alles mögliche aus, aber nicht mein Geburtsdatum ;-)

----------

## think4urs11

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Aber das mit den 10 Sekunden glaub ich dir nicht. Du mußt zumindest vorher noch auf meiner Homepage gewesen sein, um meinen richtigen Namen nachzuschauen. Weil "Libby Geburtsdatum" spuckt alles mögliche aus, aber nicht mein Geburtsdatum 

 

Doooch gerechnet ab 'Realname bekannt' kommt die Zeit hin (incl. Homepage aufrufen und Impressum anklicken würde ich sagen 16.836-19.283 Sekunden). Was anderes hatte ich nie behauptet. (Übrigens bewegen wir uns gerade kilometerweit abseits des Threadtitels daher bitte als PN weiter  :Wink: 

----------

## Erdie

Könnten sich meine 8 "über40" - Kollegen hier mal nacheinander melden? Ich möchte das Gefühl haben, nicht allein zu sein.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Könnten sich meine 8 "über40" - Kollegen hier mal nacheinander melden? Ich möchte das Gefühl haben, nicht allein zu sein. 

 

Man bin ich heute motiviert zu produktiver Arbeit .... daher ... dir kann geholfen werden...

Mr. Big, detlef, himpierre, wuschel, catwisel(?), Doe John, Erdie

Ok, sind nur 6von8 und ein paar davon warens noch nicht als dieser Thread losging aber immerhin - you are not alone  :Wink: 

----------

## zworK

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Frisch gebackene 41 - Ihr dürft noch gratulieren   

 

Dann alles Gute nachträglich  :Wink: 

Im November werde ich 26

----------

## Erdie

DANKE   :Very Happy: 

----------

## schachti

Ich bin Baujahr 11110111010.

----------

## xraver

Mit meinen 27 reihe ich mich mal mit in den 1´ Platz dieser Unfrage ein.

----------

## rage against the machine

Mein Baujahr ist: 11110111110  :Smile:  und ich feiere Geburstag Ende des 1010 Monats

----------

## Duncan Mac Leod

0x26  :Cool: 

----------

## deejay

11001  :Wink: 

----------

## franzf

Ich bin 31... oktal.

Also im besten Gentoo-Alter  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Erdie

Ohh weia, jetzt gehöre ich nur noch zu den letzten 3%. Unser Anteil schrumpft zusehens   :Embarassed: 

----------

## l3u

Lauter alte Säcke hier *ggg*

Vielleicht sollte Gentoo ein bißchen seniorenfreundlicher werden und per Voreinstellung eine doppelt so große Konsolenschrift mitbringen oder so *rofl*

Oder man sollte nen Fork machen. Den könnte man dann z. B. Presbyopix nennen ... oder Senexix. Das wär doch mal was.

Edit:

P. S.: ALLES NUR SPAAAAAAASS ;-)Last edited by l3u on Wed Sep 06, 2006 8:20 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## nikaya

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Ohh weia, jetzt gehöre ich nur noch zu den letzten 3%. Unser Anteil schrumpft zusehens  

 

Na und?Habe ich kein Problem mit.Älter werden alle mal;und vielleicht auch weiser.

----------

## bbgermany

 *Doe John wrote:*   

> Na und?Habe ich kein Problem mit.Älter werden alle mal;und vielleicht auch weiser.

 

älter ja, aber weiser, nachdem ich gestern und heute einer sap auf linux x86_64 installation bewohnen darf/durfte ist da eh nichts mehr zu retten.

----------

## slick

/me noch 29, bald 29.1   :Wink: 

----------

## Mr.Big

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Ohh weia, jetzt gehöre ich nur noch zu den letzten 3%. Unser Anteil schrumpft zusehens  

 

Ja sicher doch! 

Wäre auch schlimm wenn noch mehr zur "Elite" gehören würden.

 :Wink: 

Grüße,

Mr.*auchschoneinbisschennacherderiechend*Big

----------

## xraver

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Mit meinen 27 reihe ich mich mal mit in den 1´ Platz dieser Unfrage ein.

 

Wie verwirrt muss man sein, bin 26.

Man man, das alter.

----------

## Erdie

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Lauter alte Säcke hier *ggg*
> 
> Vielleicht sollte Gentoo ein bißchen seniorenfreundlicher werden und per Voreinstellung eine doppelt so große Konsolenschrift mitbringen oder so *rofl*
> 
> 

 

Möchtest Du Dich mit mir auf einen Wettkampf- Sehtest einlassen? Da wäre ich vorsichtig   :Cool:  Nicht alle "Senioren" sehen schlecht. Noch lebe ich - und wie   :Laughing: 

Ich bin sogar noch fähig mich zu replizieren - siehe Bild links ..  :Shocked: 

Du solltest froh sein, daß ich für Dich gegen das Vorurteil ankämpfe, Linus Geeks hätten Probleme mit dem andern Geschlecht.  :Wink: 

----------

## dave87

Da ich 10010 nicht zum Voten fand, und mir meine oktalen 22 zu alt vorkommen, bleib ich doch bei 18  :Very Happy: 

----------

